# Timberwolf riders



## Newbruteforcetothegame (Aug 31, 2010)

How many timberwolf riders are out there?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Probably not very many current ones... haha.. might find a few that started out on one though!


----------



## bamajeepjunkie (Jun 18, 2010)

I still sport around on mine!


----------



## bamajeepjunkie (Jun 18, 2010)

Still in pretty good shape.


----------



## Newbruteforcetothegame (Aug 31, 2010)

Haha that's how I started out but I just can't let it go haha..it's got a busted rear diff in it right now


----------



## bamajeepjunkie (Jun 18, 2010)

I've got alot of history with mine, hate to let her go.My dad bought her brand new and we've logged alot of hours on her.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I still ride my 99 Bear Tracker, that's what took the place of the Timberwolf.


----------



## Newbruteforcetothegame (Aug 31, 2010)

My dad and I got her used and she was nice and clean for like the first two weeks then a big rain came and well she hasn't been so clean from then..I'm fixing to differential this week and going to keep her running


----------



## Newbruteforcetothegame (Aug 31, 2010)

Well I put a new diff and a rear axle in, it took me two days and it's back to normal besides the brakes are sticking


----------



## bamajeepjunkie (Jun 18, 2010)

The brakes are a pita, about the time they seem to be working good they're about wore out.


----------



## Newbruteforcetothegame (Aug 31, 2010)

They aren't wore out the thing inside of the hub is rusty and it just needs some WD40


----------



## bamajeepjunkie (Jun 18, 2010)

The arm shaft that goes through the drum? I pulled mine and put some marine grease on it the last time I changed brake shoes and it has been great so far. Wish there was some how to put a grease fitting there.


----------



## Newbruteforcetothegame (Aug 31, 2010)

Yea I know what you mean..has yours ever made a squeaky noise in the front right either the axle or brake?


----------



## bamajeepjunkie (Jun 18, 2010)

Not that I know of, one of the bushings is alittle squeaky.


----------

